# Accès à  iCloud



## enmiquel (12 Octobre 2018)

Avec le dernier système d'IOS12, il existe une application "Raccourcis" que j'ai essayé et qui parait fantastique. 
Un forum dédié au shortcuts existe sur ce site, et on peut normalement les télécharger depuis le cloud. en cliquant sur des liens du type :
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/...

Quand je clique sur le lien, 
c'est la page de l'application "Raccourcis" qui s'ouvre au lieu du shortcut prévu.
Ma question est : Comment accède-t-on à ces raccourcis ? Où doivent-ils s'enregister ? Pourquoi cela ne marche t-il pas chez moi?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Octobre 2018)

Exemple : Quand dois-je partir ?

Si tu le sélectionnes avec iOS12 et que tu as bien Raccourci d'installé, tu devrais voir ceci : 




Le "Afficher les actions" te permettra de voir les détails:



Le "Obtenir le raccourci" te le rajoutera dans la bibliothèque de ton application Raccourci pour que tu puisses l'utiliser.


----------



## enmiquel (13 Octobre 2018)

Oui, 
Evidemment...   En fait je voulais voir les raccourcis sur mon MacPro qui a un plus grand écran que l'iphone SE.. Mais je me suis aperçu que sur l'iphone ça marche.
Merci de toutes façons.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Octobre 2018)

Ah oui, voir le contenu des raccourci sur le mac serait bien. Mais je n'ai pas l'impression que l'on puisse le faire


----------

